# Sticky  The Bimmerfest European Delivery Sign-In Book (aka 'das Buch')



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

jliu34740 said:


> I am going to be one of the first to sign, I think. I go there on March 1.


Not even close man. I was like #6 and that was back on October 2007. I think you will be up there in the 100's.:thumbup:


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Where is the book located?


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Its at the counter when you walk into the reception area.


----------



## M3Dreamer (Dec 11, 2005)

*Books*

My wife loves books... this might be just the ticket to finally allow me to enjoy my "M3 Dream".... actually it's looking more like a 335i in a year or two. :thumbup:

I guess I could live with that....:bigpimp:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cosmos said:


> Not even close man. I was like #6 and that was back on October 2007. I think you will be up there in the 100's.:thumbup:


We have already had over 225 deliveries at the Welt and I would imagine the majority of people have signed so yes, it´s in the upper 100s or low 200s by now.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

cosmos said:


> Its at the counter when you walk into the reception area.


Thanks.

Less than one month and counting before I get to sign the book!


----------



## jliu34740 (Nov 11, 2004)

argh, I must have misunderstood. I thought there is a NEW book being launched this month. My mistake.


----------



## boken_e39_530i (Aug 21, 2007)

Next Thursday the 6th for me boys and girls : ) 535i


----------



## steveckl (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Long time lurker, first time poster (technically second time, since I added my ED info to the calendar) - I can't wait to sign the book!

Thanks everyone for providing such great, helpful information; the whole ED process has been remarkably painless so far!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

steveckl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster (technically second time, since I added my ED info to the calendar) - I can't wait to sign the book!
> 
> Thanks everyone for providing such great, helpful information; the whole ED process has been remarkably painless so far!


Welcome to the Fest and thanks for adding your info to the calendar!


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

i can't wait to sign the book!!! 34 more days to go... it's killing me!! haha...


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just signed the book. Didn't know it was so darn heavy.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mondo21 said:


> Just signed the book. Didn't know it was so darn heavy.


It´s not that heavy.


----------



## grande d (Oct 18, 2007)

Will be signing the book this Saturday the 19th.:


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

JSpira said:


> It´s not that heavy.


Are we talking about the same book? I saw your thumbnail pic and the book is in the same location but it is wrapped in huge metal bookcover, front and back. I just signed on Friday.

Edit: actually, looking closer at your pic the book I signed was in a different area. It was in the free snacks/wait for your name to pop up on the screen area.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

If you mean the book in the photo below, that is BMW´s guest book.


----------



## liplop (Mar 23, 2008)

*Looking forward to sign the book soon!*

Hello All,

I have been reading up on the vast amount of really helpful information on Bimmerfest for a few weeks now. However, it's my first post, since you guys have done such an excellent job in discussing everything so well, so didn't find the need to post any questions yet..I know questions will start cropping up as I finalize my trip plans.

Thanks to Desiboy, Philippe Kahn and all the wonderful bimmerfesters, my 328 xi European Delivery is scheduled for May 16th. I am really looking forward to getting there and signing the Book! 

Car Details:
328 xi Sedan, Titanium Silver, Black interiors, Premium, Sports and Cold Package, iPod Adapter.


----------



## bdessinger (Jan 18, 2008)

7 days I get to sign the book  where is it?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bdessinger said:


> 7 days I get to sign the book  where is it?


You should be able to find it at the check-in desk. If not, ask for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey jspira, will sign a little less than a week from now (noon checkin 23 April). Then it's off to Florence, the Riviera, and Provence! No 12-hour promises here but will do what we can!


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm surprised how few people end up signing that book. Given that we've got festers / day picking up on some days.

I forgot on pickup day, too, but made a trip back for the Museum, book signing, and a little dinner overlooking the Olympic Park. Was a nice way to end the trip.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

gclabbe said:


> I'm surprised how few people end up signing that book. Given that we've got festers / day picking up on some days.
> 
> I forgot on pickup day, too, but made a trip back for the Museum, book signing, and a little dinner overlooking the Olympic Park. Was a nice way to end the trip.


Good point. Thanks for calling this to everyone's attention. Maybe we need to remind people to observe the 12-hour rule AND sign the book!


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

-

It was right there at the reception desk of the Premium Lounge when I went in so I signed up straight away. Hard to miss. 

Great idea, btw :thumbup:

Also signed the Big Book in the food & beverage area of the Premium Lounge. Festers should do this also.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

voltigeur said:


> Great idea, btw :thumbup:.


Danke!


----------



## mooneydriver (Feb 16, 2004)

*Signed das Buch, July 6 2009*

Remarkable experience!

Here's a picture of my new 335i (Tasman Green/Jade Gray/Dark Poplar trim) and a picture of the delivery area. More later.


----------



## BimmerMark (May 29, 2006)

Where is the book now?

Thanks!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

I signed the book on 07/14/09. It was right in the counter where you check in to the Premium Lounge.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

And every time I have walked into the reception area of the lounge (since bringing the book on Delivery Day 1), several people make it a point to say "Herr Spira, of course you will see that we keep your Bimmerfest book right here..."


----------



## BimmerMark (May 29, 2006)

Good to know.

Thanks again!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm interested to learn what number I'll be signing in in November 2009.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dalekressin said:


> I'm interested to learn what number I'll be signing in in November 2009.


What number for? :dunno:


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

BTW, Das Buch is in need of a replacement. When I signed on in early September, myself and others were cramming to fit the last page. Herr Spira?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ViaPerturbatio said:


> BTW, Das Buch is in need of yet another replacement. When I signed on in early September, myself and others were cramming to fit the last page. Herr Spira?


It had plenty of pages a few months ago (I was told) - but it has been two years as of yesterday (yesterday was the opening day at the Welt two years ago).

I'll work on Volume II.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I signed last Tuesday, October 20th and did not notice any space limitations.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

cruise_bone said:


> I signed last Tuesday, October 20th and did not notice any space limitations.


Cruise Bone got me thinking so I went back to my photos and realized I signed page 98 with more room (to which I also noticed I signed the wrong date. I was there on 9/2 and not 9/20 :tsk: ). The confusion was that I signed both the Bimmerfest book and the LARGE guest book in the Premium Lounge. It is the large book on which I did sign on the last page. Sorry for the mix up. Herr Spira you have time for a replacement. :angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ViaPerturbatio said:


> Sorry for the mix up. Herr Spira you have time for a replacement. :angel:


May be too late, Signora. Since the book needed replacement I ordered a new car and plan to go at the end of December. I guess I can still get the car, even if I don´t have to replace the book.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Since the book needed replacement I ordered a new car and plan to go at the end of December. I guess I can still get the car, even if I don´t have to replace the book.


Nice! :thumbup:
What you get this time?


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

JSpira said:


> May be too late, Signora. Since the book needed replacement I ordered a new car and plan to go at the end of December. I guess I can still get the car, even if I don´t have to replace the book.


Tell you what, for the trouble of the mix-up, I shall be happy to go pick it up for you.  OR Bimmerfest New Year's get-together in Europe ..... hmmmmm???


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MB330 said:


> Nice! :thumbup:
> What you get this time?


335d


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

JSpira said:


> 335d


Congratulation!
Looking forward for your report! :thumbup:


----------



## justpagal (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking forward to signing it on March 11 as I take delivery of my 640i GC Individual Package


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

May 10th to pick up an F10 M5. Super excited.


----------



## azsunrider (May 28, 2011)

First ED. Doing the ED vacation was the only way to convince my wife on the new car. Can't wait. Picking up a F-10 550i on April 29th.  Thanks to all those on Bimmerfest for your shared information. Couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## hnodrog (Sep 4, 2012)

*Logging into das buch on April 16*

I'll be picking up my 135i on April 16 and will look for das buch. Because of the Construction Trade Show in Munich, it's fly in, pick up car and get outta town for the first leg of a months great driving.

Thanks for the heads up on das buch! 

Gordon


----------



## airportdoc (Sep 9, 2011)

*Signed the Das Buch*

10 April - Factory tour and museum
11 April - ED

Thank you, Bimmerfest for all the information.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Signed them both, but here is the image of one









Pics from the trip:

https://plus.google.com/photos/104354973676036544406/albums/5880972100353890961?authkey=CMij-_nl0dblZA


----------



## Rcj5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Signed today!


----------



## lrattner (Apr 22, 2006)

April 26, 2014 is my day to sign the book!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats! I'll be replenishing the stock of "bimmerfest" stickers during my March 8 ED, so grab one.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

SmallTownBoy said:


> Congrats! I'll be replenishing the stock of "bimmerfest" stickers during my March 8 ED, so grab one.


And...I'm bringing more on March17th for our ED visit! 800# said our vehicle is completed..but hopefully NOT headed to "the port of exit"...unless that means BMW Welt:beerchug:


----------



## ATLRenner (Dec 27, 2013)

En route to Welt now aboard train from Zurich. Check in at 14:20.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll be signing on the morning of April 28th


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Signed "Das Buch" today with pick-up of our new 3 series M-Sport Touring! Left new supply of Bimmerfest decals

Rick


----------



## njbimmerman (May 31, 2005)

I signed the book on 3/10 but didn't see any stickers. how can I get one?



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

njbimmerman said:


> I signed the book on 3/10 but didn't see any stickers. how can I get one?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Details are here - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155448

Tim


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

njbimmerman said:


> I signed the book on 3/10 but didn't see any stickers. how can I get one?


I restocked the inside front cover on March 8, with about 20 or so that Tim sent me. No deliveries on the 9th, and you found none on the 10th. I should've kept a few more to scalp!


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

Signed March 13, 2014 while picking up 435i


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gona sign-in next Wednesday April 1st (hopefully wont get trolled for April fools LOL), anyone else gona be there on the same day


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably not since that's April 2.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Our Sign In April 28th*

Here's our entry in Das Buch!


----------



## deamole (Jan 9, 2014)

*Bimmerfest book signed*

Took possession of my first European Delivery BMW today. Okay so I really paid for it and my wife gets to drive it. Found the Bimmerfest guest boom and got to sign it!!!!


----------



## CsBimmer (Feb 23, 2006)

*2015 M6 Gran Coupe - ED: May 15, 2014*

My wife and I had the best time. I will never pick up from a local dealer again. And this car isn't too shabby either! :thumbup:


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Done! Today I picked up my F33 435 and signed das book!








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

*Aug 17, 2014*

Buch signed; sticker taken.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Signed this morning.








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

Crapapooie, I forgot to sign it for the first time when I was there a few weeks ago


----------



## thglobalnomad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

*signed, sealed, and delivered!*

What an incredible experience! Sun burst out as we left the Welt with the top down...obligatory Neuschwenstein photo and on to Lake Como, now the Ryder Cup at Gleneagles, Scotland. 1000 miles on my new baby...and my hubby already put a ding in the rear quarter panel! :'(


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

At the welt waiting for delivery. Found the guest book

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## secretanchitman (Jul 29, 2014)

Took delivery and signed today! The ED trip/pictures will come soon - sorry for the late compliance


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Has the signing slipped? When I was at The Welt last week there were two books but no indication they were related to Bimmerfest. Also noted they were full and there were no blank pages. Both were nicely mounted on pedestal stands. My take is Bimmerfest started the tradition and now it has gone Welt Wide.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Northcar said:


> Has the signing slipped? When I was at The Welt last week there were two books but no indication they were related to Bimmerfest. Also noted they were full and there were no blank pages. Both were nicely mounted on pedestal stands. My take is Bimmerfest started the tradition and now it has gone Welt Wide.


The Bimmerfest book has moved to its own little area. Before I always had to ask the person at the front desk, like it was on a need to know basis. 

The larger books looked like only German customers as I flipped through them.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Does the book need more Bimmerfest.com stickers?

Tim


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

So where do I find the location of the book now? I wonder if I can find my old signature from March 2009.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

tim330i said:


> Does the book need more Bimmerfest.com stickers?
> 
> Tim


There were a decent amount of stickers still there last week. I would probably send some more over before summer though. Just in case.



soledoc said:


> So where do I find the location of the book now? I wonder if I can find my old signature from March 2009.


If you are standing at the front of the premium lounge (from the front doors), the book and desk will be on the right side.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I'll get some taken over there in a month or so.

Tim


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Gotta sign the book!!!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Forgot to post this on Monday. Signed it.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Signing ceremony!


----------



## Skully13 (May 4, 2014)

Just ordered my m235xi today


----------



## richardfl (Aug 18, 2015)

My ED experience will be Oct 1 - 3, 2015. Haven't nailed the exact date yet. I will be signing The Book! ;-)


----------

